

Ask HN: Need help with promoting a startup... - obaid

We recently launched a crowdfunding platform aimed at Muslim community. We chose this niche for various reasons..<p>We are now looking for some advice on how to get the word out to organizations &amp; individuals -- who can post their campaign on our platform.<p>We are bootstrapped company so resources are low but we are willing to put in the effort (and money) for the right campaign.<p>Any advice from the HN community would be great. You can check us out at www.ummahhub.com -- we are currently working with two active campaigns and are in talks with 5 other organizations to bring their fundraising campaigns to UmmahHub.
======
mansigandhi
Organizations - cold emails, phone calls and meetings.

Individuals - cold emails and facebook marketing. Even something as little as
$100 a week could get you many many eye balls.

------
lighthazard
There is a Islamic leadership centers in most cities. You should send them
mail or call them up.

